# What makes pro's so good?



## WinWithPanache (Sep 5, 2012)

What is it about the pro road cyclists that make them so damn good? We can all ride our bikes and we all can get a lot better at it over time, but what gift do the pro's have? Do they just need to be able maintain a very high speed over longer distances? I'd be ever so grateful if someone could explain this to me and also give me an insight into how a cycle team actually works.

Thanks:thumbsup:

EDIT
I was watching this and there are many differnt heights and body types amongst the team: BMC pro cycling team prep and roll out for a training ride - YouTube


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

What makes you think they are so good?


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmmmmm.......given the recent headlines about cycling, I think this thread belongs in another forum......


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

the ability to ignore pain and be able to suffer needlessly hour after hour.

if you can do that, you are well on your way to the pro level.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Hmm, you could start with natural ability. Add a huge amount of dedication. Then a lifetime supply of masochism. And don't forget endorphin addiction (that is the key to it all, in my humble opinion - try getting used to a hardcore training program then stopping cold turkey, and you will understand how addictive that suffering, and the chemicals it naturally releases into the brain and body, is).

The Life of a Pro Cyclist | Amgen Tour of California


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Time on the bike. ride ride ride. Most of us have jobs that we go to. The pros...their job is to ride, everyday or most everyday and when they are not riding they are training other ways. Pretty simple. Like any other pros in any other sport.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

They know the difference between plural and possessive????







-------------------------------


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

D&MsDad said:


> They know the difference between plural and possessive????


LOL

That is pro _linguists!_


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

champamoore said:


> LOL
> 
> That is pro _linguists!_


Or cunning ones, any way.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Lots of people suffer and tolerate pain. Just take a look at the finish of any long Cat 5 race. Rather pro athletes first posses lots of natural talent and physical ability we don't have like VO2 capacity. Then they endure a life of constant and hard training and a spartan existence - do nothing but train, eat and sleep all day. Finally they learn race tactics and techniques.

So they have natural ability, a willingness to commit to doing essentially nothing but train and learn, and the opportunity to participate in that kind of program.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

They have nothing else to do.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

A lot of natural ability to start with. 

These are guys who were able to quickly dominate there local race scenes at an early age. A devotion to hard work and the ability to follow an arduous training plan and a specific diet plan. A bit of luck also doesn't hurt also.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

stanseven said:


> Lots of people suffer and tolerate pain. Just take a look at the finish of any long Cat 5 race. Rather pro athletes first posses lots of natural talent and physical ability we don't have like VO2 capacity. Then they endure a life of constant and hard training and a spartan existence - do nothing but train, eat and sleep all day. Finally they learn race tactics and techniques.
> 
> So they have natural ability, a willingness to commit to doing essentially nothing but train and learn, and the opportunity to participate in that kind of program.


Yep. In any athletic pursuit, there are folks that kill themselves to be mediocre, and natural talents that just don't apply themselves or maybe even never discover their gift, or don't mate up with the right coach/team/position for their unique setting. It's a combination of talents and focused application that make the magic. 

Well, that and EPO.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

It's all in the genes. If quit my job and followed their training program to a T, I'd still probably never be at their level.


----------



## Goforit (Dec 7, 2011)

First and foremost, like most pro athletes they are freaks of nature. Genetics play such a huge role, the average person could train night and day and still never come close to averaging almost 31 mph in a time trial like Wiggins did in the Tour de France.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

The one thing that is consistent with the pro's I know a bit about is that they developed a very large aerobic capacity at a relatively young age. Young meaning around high school age.


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

D&MsDad said:


> They know the difference between plural and possessive????


Brilliant!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

10000+ miles/year and 60+ races/year.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

They have uh....really really good lawyers and deep pockets to pay those lawyers....right?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Like one person said Genetics. Its not time on the bike or anything else like that at the base level - I could ride my bike 8 hours a day and I would not be a pro, but I have ridden with people who were pros or were on their way there and the could ride me into the ground with little or no training. Once you add the focus and dedication to train you start to get the mix that puts them so far above the rest of us. Now add some racing and race smarts and you start to see it come together.

Its really sort shocking when you see it in person.
Examples:

I went for a ride with Karen Bliss long after her career was over and she was only riding a little I was in full race mode - we did a mock sprint she was still blazing fast and beat me (and I can sprint).

Former pro came on our group ride - he had not been riding at all and was on a borrowed bike - the ride was as fast as we could all make it (mix of cat 3s 2s and 1s) he kept up easily and took some of teh hardest pulls.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Like one person said Genetics. Its not time on the bike or anything else like that at the base level - I could ride my bike 8 hours a day and I would not be a pro, but I have ridden with people who were pros or were on their way there and the could ride me into the ground with little or no training. Once you add the focus and dedication to train you start to get the mix that puts them so far above the rest of us. Now add some racing and race smarts and you start to see it come together.
> 
> Its really sort shocking when you see it in person.
> Examples:
> ...


I disagree. I think it is time on the bike especially at an early age that determines whether or not a guy is even going to get a chance to make it. Genetics probably plays a role at the top of the ranks, VO2max numbers come to mind. Yet, many amateurs I know have some pretty incredible numbers and clearly will fall way short of even a domestic pro contract. Just think it's way too easy to wrap this up in a neat little package and call it genetics. 

Further, I don't think most of the current pro's would be pro's if they started 10-15 years later. Just my opinion.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

there is something called "talent"

it's a complex combination of physical ability, mental toughness, dedication, a fair chunk of luck and "who you know"

but don't kid yourself. the pro's are genetic specimens at the far end of the bell curve.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

woodys737 said:


> I disagree. I think it is time on the bike especially at an early age that determines whether or not a guy is even going to get a chance to make it. Genetics probably plays a role at the top of the ranks, VO2max numbers come to mind. Yet, many amateurs I know have some pretty incredible numbers and clearly will fall way short of even a domestic pro contract. Just think it's way too easy to wrap this up in a neat little package and call it genetics.
> 
> Further, I don't think most of the current pro's would be pro's if they started 10-15 years later. Just my opinion.


If you don't have the talent for it (i.e the genetics) I don't care how much you ride your bike at a young age you not gonna make it to the top.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Regardless of what some may say....Genetics play a "HUGE" role in whether somebody becomes a pro athlete, cyclist or not.

A pro cyclist is never going to make a pro football team just as it's likely a pro football player will never become a pro cyclist (though one or two may be able to make the cross over). Genetics make the difference in which sport each athlete excels in.

It takes the right combination of muscle type, lung capacity, limb length/ratio, weight (or lack thereof), etc. Then on top of that it takes a lot of time in the saddle, proper training, nutrition, desire and focus...The right combination of all of those is what makes the difference between a pro and a non-pro.

Most people can become very fast cyclists if they train hard and have the desire to become fast...but few have the ability to become a pro. If we all had the ability to do so, it wouldn't be such a special thing. As they say...if it were easy, everybody would be doing it.

The natural ability of a pro level athlete is similar to that of a well trainined non-pro (one who will never make it to that level). I've ridden with former pro's that were in their lat 40's early 50's and they were still some of the strongest riders I've ever met and they no longer are following training plans, just riding for the fun of it, when the feel like it.

Becoming a CAT 1 or 2 isn't a huge deal and is within reach of normal people if they have the desire to put in the training and work necessary to make it there...Going beyond that takes the right genetic make up and to get to the top levels...it's all about genitics and drive!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Talent only goes so far. The rest is hard work and dedication. 

I think Joel Friel said something along the lines of: Chances are that the man with the highest VO2 max in the US is a couch potato who has never ridden competitively.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> *there is something called "talent"
> 
> it's a complex combination of physical ability, mental toughness, dedication, a fair chunk of luck and "who you know"*
> 
> but don't kid yourself. the pro's are genetic specimens at the far end of the bell curve.


Well said. Totally agree with that. No doubt genes are part of the equation. Some that say it's all genetics are foolish imho.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> Former pro came on our group ride - he had not been riding at all and was on a borrowed bike - the ride was as fast as we could all make it (mix of cat 3s 2s and 1s) he kept up easily and took some of teh hardest pulls.


Yea, but we all know about bike racers who claim they "haven't been riding".


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> Regardless of what some may say....Genetics play a "HUGE" role in whether somebody becomes a pro athlete, cyclist or not.
> 
> A pro cyclist is never going to make a pro football team just as it's likely a pro football player will never become a pro cyclist (though one or two may be able to make the cross over). Genetics make the difference in which sport each athlete excels in.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with this statement. I agree that hard work, training, desire, and dedication can get you very far in any sport....but to be at the very top of any professional sport, you'll need all of the aforementioned AND genetics. 

Even within the professional ranks, where teammates train day in and day out together, there are those very "special" guys/gals on the team who will excel even more and be the elites. Michael Phelps and Usain Bolt come to mind. GENETICS!


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

whiterabbit05 said:


> It's all in the genes. If quit my job and followed their training program to a T, I'd still probably never be at their level.


"Probably". This is the thought that lurks in the back of your subconscious
and haunts your every waking moment.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

^Guess there is only one way for me to find out! Putting in my two weeks on Monday.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

GENETICS. Conditioning. Practice.

And, for most people, age.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I honestly think I could've been a pro had I started road biking in my early years. I remember my family used to go out on bike rides at the beach, and a few times they had to get the cops to go looking for me because I would ride for miles and miles never noticing I had left my family behind. This was as a 7 year old. Of course though, I became a couch potato instead, but I'm glad I found cycling now.


----------



## Bilgewater Billy (Aug 27, 2012)

There was a book quite a few years ago that looked at successful concert pianists, tennis pros and olympic ice skaters (I forget the name of it). The gist of it is that to succeed you need a tremendous amount of native talent, tremendous drive and dedication to win, and parents who are willing to make an enormous sacrifice of time and money.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

EPO and doping...
Even amateur club level guys are doing this stuff


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Undecided said:


> Yea, but we all know about bike racers who claim they "haven't been riding".



Yeah, and he probably has never palyed poker either.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

D&MsDad said:


> They know the difference between plural and possessive????


I gave him credit for using it to indicate an omission of letters in the plural noun "professionals," but maybe I'm too generous.


----------



## Dallas14 (Sep 7, 2012)

[B]Training[/B]...The dedication and hardcore training they go through is what makes them so good. Just like any other sport, the mentality of wanting to be the best at anything you do isn't all it takes. I imagine that what they put into training is more difficult than the actual races themselves.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

It's that evil D-word:

Dedication


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I think Joel Friel said something along the lines of: Chances are that the man with the highest VO2 max in the US is a couch potato who has never ridden competitively.


Merckx has said similar things.

He was asked where the "next Merckx" was, and he said he could be playing basketball instead of riding bikes, or maybe not into sports at all. It's a tiny demographic who go into cycling with the intensity to reach pro level.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

D&MsDad said:


> They know the difference between plural and possessive????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Undecided said:


> I gave him credit for using it to indicate an omission of letters in the plural noun "professionals," but maybe I'm too generous.


You are


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

When I was younger( around 14-15 years old) I had a lot of friends joining clubs and going into racing. Some made it, some didn't. Most things like dedication and talent are already mentioned, but there's more.

Money: when I go to junior races know you see some kids with 6K bikes, and others with Shimano Sora groups. It makes a difference. The mistake often made in youth categories is that they only follow the winners.

Guidance: When you're 13-14 it's important over here in Belgium that you join a good club. There a plenty of clubs, but not all of them are fit.

Talent is really a key factor. A friend of mine went to school with Tom Boonen when they were around 12. Back then, Boonen was already ten minutes before them in school over a 5 km ride.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

D&MsDad said:


> They know the difference between plural and possessive?


Nomination for Post of the Month here. :cornut:


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

FlandersFields said:


> When I was younger( around 14-15 years old) I had a lot of friends joining clubs and going into racing. Some made it, some didn't. Most things like dedication and talent are already mentioned, but there's more.
> 
> Money: when I go to junior races know you see some kids with 6K bikes, and others with Shimano Sora groups. It makes a difference. The mistake often made in youth categories is that they only follow the winners.
> 
> ...


Good point- if the parents are on top it and supportive, it gives kids a real head start (so to speak).

(Cool story about Tommeke- thanks for that! :thumbsup: )


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

woodys737 said:


> I disagree. I think it is time on the bike especially at an early age that determines whether or not a guy is even going to get a chance to make it. Genetics probably plays a role at the top of the ranks, VO2max numbers come to mind. Yet, many amateurs I know have some pretty incredible numbers and clearly will fall way short of even a domestic pro contract. Just think it's way too easy to wrap this up in a neat little package and call it genetics.
> 
> Further, I don't think most of the current pro's would be pro's if they started 10-15 years later. Just my opinion.


Evelyn Stevens, who just happens to be one of the top Pro women, was working on Wall Street 4 years ago and was not someone who had ridden a bike much. She moved through the ranks rather quickly because of her natural ability. Throw in the training structure and she really took off.


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

bruin11 said:


> Evelyn Stevens, who just happens to be one of the top Pro women, was working on Wall Street 4 years ago and was not someone who had ridden a bike much. She moved through the ranks rather quickly because of her natural ability. Throw in the training structure and she really took off.


Totally genetics. Ability to suffer and time in the sport will only get one so far, as evidenced by all the career cat 3s. Those with pro ability are the ones that make it from first race to 1 in a season, or are winning 1/2 senior races at15, etc. Starting early, parent support, hard work all helps, but no one is going pro without the right genes.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> EPO and doping...
> Even amateur club level guys are doing this stuff


I totally agree with this. In the city where I lived, most of the mass doping is done when they where just nobody. They are doping to the highest level, because doping control in this category is so low.


Also being a professional in sports not just cycling means taking a lot of pain, sacrifice and dedication. If you don't put your "heart" on what you're doing, you'll never gonna make it. Believe me, we have PACMAN here.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

You've got all these pros with exceptional talent, the best training, nutrition, fully dedicated and motivated...
And yet, when the race hits a hard climb and the pace goes up, there's always a significant number at the back who will go into the red, turn themselves inside out following the wheel in front of them, and then finally BLOW UP and get spit out the back...Just like me in my Cat4 races!


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

bruce_wayne said:


> And yet, when the race hits a hard climb and the pace goes up, there's always a significant number at the back who will go into the red, turn themselves inside out following the wheel in front of them, and then finally BLOW UP and get spit out the back...Just like me in my Cat4 races!


Well, in that case you need more "Rule #5" and train more.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

no doubt, no doubt...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking away from the cynics for a moment (those who cite dopeing) - I suspect good genes and luck are the major factors. First, the best have larger hearts, handle oxygen and lactic acid etc. better than the rest of us. Then the luck to discover this early and get into a great cycling program with good coaching and lots of support from your family.
Some riders, like Lance, have an extrodinary will to win - while it can drive some to excesses like EPO, it has to be the additional element that allows a rider to take good genes and luck and parlay that into success in a very demanding sport.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

WinWithPanache said:


> What is it about the pro road cyclists that make them so damn good?


They are riding while we are talking about this.


----------



## cmazz48 (Aug 27, 2012)

Because they're fast.


----------



## odyssey12305 (May 17, 2012)

WinWithPanache said:


> but what gift do the pro's have?


Their bikes are free


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

WinWithPanache said:


> what gift do the pro's have?


Superfluous apostrophes?


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Very cute all the people that say drugs. Why don't all of you who mentioned that observe Rule 5 OR f&$k off and take up table tennis? Pretty clear you have no real interest or passion for this sport.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

odyssey12305 said:


> Their bikes are free


Not just the bikes, but everything. I might say they are provided with things from head to toe.


----------

